# Dooby Pics.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is Dooby on 30th August, the day after we got her:-





































This is Dooby today, three weeks after.






































Does she look a little more grown up to you?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, Doody you're a big girl now lol 
She's such a cutie, and looks such a character as well, that last picture made me laugh I dunno though !


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She's so cute! Reminds me of Baby with all those poses!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She *cough* he *cough*  looks adorable!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm with Bea He is adorable


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I'm with Bea He is adorable


Maybe we should start some bets - "Dooby, male or female?".  Winner gets bragging rights.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Maybe we should start some bets - "Dooby, male or female?".  Winner gets bragging rights.


I'm in  Male


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You two crack me up!!

She is moulting at the moment, she is three and a half months old now, so hopefully, with the end of this moult, you might be able to tell more accurately.........if not, it will be DNA....if I can bring myself to pluck her!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> ....if I can bring myself to pluck her!!!


She might think you're going to roast her for xmas dinner.  I think she would forgive you for taking a few of her feathers.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd better hide the stuffing!!! LOL!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol. I belive its a he myself. I can see a flush of yellow through out the face and i belive it will get darker just like my hugs.


----------

